# Would this constitute as furreh?



## Obvious troll is obvious (May 11, 2009)

I don't really consider myself a furry, but when I do Rp games and shit like that, my char is always a cryokinetic "fallen one" which basically is an angel with black wings and ram-like horns.  I don't think this would be furry, but I was wondering, because technically it does have animalistic features.


----------



## Gavrill (May 11, 2009)

Technically it's an anthropomorphic character, but I usually don't consider something furry unless it has fur (or scales or feathers) on its body.


----------



## El Furicuazo (May 11, 2009)

I'd say that would rather fit better in the otherkins' side (the fandom about deep interest in identification with non-human creatures, mostly those from Western mythologies).  But, nonetheless, I consider it compatible enough with the furry fandom.


----------



## -Lucario- (May 11, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Gavrill (May 11, 2009)

El Furicua said:


> I'd say that would rather fit better in the otherkins' side (the fandom about deep interest in identification with non-human creatures, mostly those from Western mythologies).  But, nonetheless, I consider it compatible enough with the furry fandom.


Its not otherkin.


----------



## Sulfide (May 11, 2009)

backs up my point:

human/animal = anthro
human/plant = anthro
human/rock = anthro
human/table = anthro
human/lightningbolt = anthro

animal/robot = not anthro
animal/anything = not anthro.
anything/not human = not anthro

Anthropomorphic is a common mis used term. the latin prefix anthro refers to humans changing shape. (more often then not human like animals)


----------



## Gavrill (May 11, 2009)

JuggaloTheRolla said:


> backs up my point:
> 
> human/animal = anthro
> human/plant = anthro
> ...


But anthro =/= furry.


----------



## -Lucario- (May 11, 2009)

JuggaloTheRolla said:


> backs up my point:
> 
> human/animal = anthro
> human/plant = anthro
> ...



When a furry says anthro, chances are that 99.9% of the time they are talking about an animal/human.



SHENZEBO said:


> But anthro =/= furry.



B..b...but its a animal person WITH FUR! It talks and stands on 2 legs! IT MUST BE A FURRY! ;^;


----------



## Sulfide (May 11, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> When a furry says anthro, chances are that 99.9% of the time they are talking about an animal/human.


see:


> human/animal = anthro


----------



## -Lucario- (May 11, 2009)

Awaiting point...


----------



## Sulfide (May 11, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Awaiting point...


 POINT= I already said it. I Dont want to get man handled by *surgat* for redundancy


----------



## -Lucario- (May 11, 2009)

Your last post was redundant.


----------



## Gavrill (May 11, 2009)

Every post he makes is redundant.


----------



## Carenath (May 11, 2009)

El Furicua said:


> I'd say that would rather fit better in the otherkins' side (the fandom about deep interest in identification with non-human creatures, mostly those from Western mythologies).  But, nonetheless, I consider it compatible enough with the furry fandom.


Otherkin is NOT a fandom.. and is not "about deep interest in identification with non-human creatures" thats a furry / therianthropic trait.


----------

